# Cosmic Blues - Top Down Knit Lace Shawl



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

The colors in this yarn took me back a few decades to Janis Joplin and her Kozmic Blues. No serene night sky here, but this accessory will keep you warm on a cool starry night!

I used 1 - 100g skein of Araucania Botany Lace (blues:1795) for the top-down triangular shawl. This yarn is a delight to work with, and Im so glad I bought a few other colorways for upcoming projects.

The bottom of the shawl is knit in rows of garter, with more invisible type of increases along the center spring.

If you have a moderate amount of lace knitting experience you should find this an interesting knitting project.

Let me know if you have any questions, comments or suggestions.

The pattern is available on Ravelry for USD 2.75
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosmic-blues


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Very pretty indeed!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous! I loved Janis Joplin and her Kozmic Blues. This shawl is awesome. Aurucania yarn is great to work with. Wear it with pride and delight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely shawl and nice blues.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just lovely!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Lovely pattern in a great colorway.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128515;


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I really love this shawl pattern. I also love the yarn and the colour. 
This all adds up to a shawl I absolutely adore . It's going to the top of my shawls to knit list and I'm very tempted to buy this yarn ready to knit later this year .



So thank you very much for this wonderful pattern. I also like Janice Joplin.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I really love this shawl pattern. I also love the yarn and the colour.
> This all adds up to a shawl I absolutely adore . It's going to the top of my shawls to knit list and I'm very tempted to buy this yarn ready to knit later this year .
> 
> So thank you very much for this wonderful pattern. I also like Janice Joplin.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice pattern


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely shawl!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! ;0)


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

love the blue of course


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Perfect yarn for beautiful stitch definition.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's beautiful, nice job. I love the blues.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful scarf


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love the shades of the blue! :thumbup:


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I LOVE the stitch pattern!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments. I hope you give the pattern a try and let me know if you need any help or have any suggestions!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing. You are so talented


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks! You're so kind.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Your lovely work always inspires me, thank you!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

raindancer said:


> Beautiful! Your lovely work always inspires me, thank you!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful shawl...lovely color, pattern, and knitting!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------

